# Cardas HD800 headphone cable:  Official release of Cardas' headphone cable for the Sennheiser HD800



## jude

*[size=large]Official release of Cardas' headphone cable for the Sennheiser HD800[/size]*




[size=x-small]Click *here* to see a larger version of the above photo.[/size]


 When Head-Fi started back in June of 2001, there was, to say the least, a dearth of gear specific to our headphone geek desires. Back then, high-end headphone audio was considered folly by many diehard audiophiles--not a true audiohphile-level pursuit. Over time, of course, that view has continued to evolve, and high-end headphone audio is now one of the couple of segments of high-end audio that's actually growing, and seems to be increasingly embraced as a legitimate form of true high-end audio. And there is certainly no longer a dearth of products to serve us.

 One of the first signs to me that this was happening was many years ago, when Cardas announced that it would be making a replacement headphone cable for the Sennheiser HD580/600 (there was no HD650 yet at the time). Inspired by the folks at HeadRoom, Cardas' entry into our market signaled a substantial notch for headphone audio as a high-end audio pursuit, as Cardas has a reputation (and deservedly so, in my opinion) for being one of the finest audio cable makers in the business. By the time Cardas had announced their headphone cable, I was already using some of Cardas' products (and still do, only a great deal more now than then), and so I was _very_ excited about their entry into _our_ world.

 Early this year, Sennheiser announced what was, in my opinion, the most significant new headphone announcement in _years_ with the Sennheiser HD800. To my ears, the Sennheiser HD800 is simply the best dynamic headphone I've yet heard. There are a lot of excellent replacement cable choices available for the HD800 already, but, to me, it's always news when Cardas makes a new announcement in our niche, and they've just announced their new cable for the Sennheiser HD800. Available soon through several of Head-Fi.org's Sponsors (a list of them can be found below), the Cardas headphone cable for the HD800 is built on the latest version of their cable that has become so popular for use with the HD580/600/650.

Head-Fi.org Sponsors who sell Cardas products include (Premier Sponsors in bold):
 *HeadRoom*
 *TTVJ*
 *Moon Audio*
 *Music Direct*
 Whiplash Audio
 I have been using a Cardas HD800 headphone cable in my system for quite some time now, and, to my ears, it is an excellent mate for the HD800, bringing with it a little extra body and helping with soundstage coherence (soundstage being one of the HD800's particular strengths already). Cardas' cable also hones the HD800's extended high end into something more refined, which wasn't something I realized I would want from the HD800 until I recabled it. Cardas' headphone cable is physically more flexible than any other HD800 cable I've used so far. And my experience with this cable in its HD580/600/650 form has proven to me the cable's excellent durability. Of course, build quality is superb, Cardas' "Silent Terminators" having never disappointed me in this regard.

 Many cable products have come and gone in my systems, and, though it's not the only cable company whose products wire up my rigs, Cardas can be found in more places within my gear than any other single make.

 Cardas' new HD800 headphone cable will no doubt be one of my reference choices for Sennheiser HD800 replacement cabling, and I'm as excited to announce its launch as I was Cardas' first foray into our neck of the audio woods many years ago.

 (Cardas' official release copy can be found below.)

 __________________________________


_*INFO on the Cardas HD800 cable:*

 The very popular Cardas headphone cable is now available with connectors for Sennheiser's HD800 headphones. Available by default with the Cardas GRQ SS, rhodium plated stereo quarter inch plug, also available in balanced form using Neutrik XLR's, or with Cardas premium CGXLR connectors.

 The Cardas headphone cable is already well known for its refined highs, midrange, and lows, and it's expanded sound stage. We believe that it does even more for the HD800 than the same cable accomplishes for Sennhesier's HD600/650 models. In other words, the HD800 has even more to gain from a premium cable.

 The Cardas Headphone Cable features 4 Conductors, Golden Ratio, Constant Q, Crossfield, Pure Copper Litz, and double shielding. And of course, the Cardas lifetime warranty from factory defects.


HD800 cable with 1/4" plug

 1.25Mm/4ft__$249 retail
 3m/10ft__$286 retail
 4.5m/15ft__$358 retail
 6m/20ft__$424 retail


HD800 cable balanced Neutrik XLR

 1.25Mm/4ft__$286 retail
 3m/10ft__$339 retail
 4.5m/15ft__$401.50 retail
 6m/20ft__$464.00 retail


HD800 cable, balanced, with Cardas XLR's = add $100 to retail cost of balanced cable._


----------



## achristilaw

That's Great News! I have three different Balanced offerings already, and the HD800 I can hear the differences in each cable. I'll have to try this one also!


----------



## Omriff

I took delivery of a single-ended one yesterday. I have been using it for only a few hours, but I think that the picture is clear already.

 The price is good (via AudioFreaks) and the improvement on the stock cable is considerable. More tonal colour, more bass, and more refined highs. The bass now seems pretty balanced and in keeping with everything else. It's different from the bass on my D7000s (even fed with a clean, Black Cube Linear, source), and my Omega IIs, but then again the overall presentation of those headphones is different in each case.


----------



## sillysally

How long of a break-in before we can start to appreciate the tonal qualities of the new Cardas HD 800 Cable ?

 ss


----------



## vcoheda

the cardas could be a great match for the 800.


----------

